
Apple Leaks Video of MacOS 10.14 Showing Xcode 10 with Dark Mode, News App, Etc. - oneeyedpigeon
https://www.macrumors.com/2018/06/02/macos-10-14-xcode-10-video-leaked/
======
merricksb
Discussed yesterday:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17214337](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17214337)
(70 points, 32 comments)

------
saagarjha
Looks like the dream of a leak-free keynote eludes Apple once again. Though,
as leaks go this one is relatively tame-unless Apple doesn't much else to show
off, which is a definite possibility given this past year's developments.

~~~
canuckintime
Mark Gurman at Bloomberg also 'leaked' or 'predicted' or 'misspoke' —
depending on how deep you are in the Apple blogosphere — that there's ARKit
2.0 (with shared virtual objects between iDevices) and a new Digital Health
features (ensconced in the Settings app) similar to the initiative Google
announced last month

------
tobiaswk
There are so many other problems with Xcode that this dark mode is completely
irrelevant to me. AppCode from JetBrains is lightyears ahead and has been for
a long time.

------
mmoez
Apple is abiding by the Dark Mode Rule:

"Developers who have nothing of value to add to their software shall release a
new version with a dark mode."

~~~
akhatri_aus
That's pretty snarky. The natural path is towards dark themes with OLED
displays. It wouldn't be exclusive to Apple.

------
canuckintime
Lots of grey in that dark mode; barely any black. I assume OLED displays
aren't coming to the Mac anytime soon?

~~~
oneeyedpigeon
Personally, I prefer very dark grey, but it would be nice have a 'none more
black' option anyway :)

